# 3 for a girl



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

The same basic pattern was used for the 1st 2 cardigans - Patons C4500. I use it a lot but as you can see, change it a lot too! For the peach 1, I added a pattern given on this forum by annie1452. For the pastel multi-coloured 1 used part of the pattern repeated then 4 garter stitch rows. I was trying to recreate a pattern that I saw and liked the look of (James Brett JB009). I think I came close to it. The pink cardigan is Jarol 433 but I only patterned for 20 rows instead of all over. I'm trying to build up my stock of baby girl items - most of the babies that I knitted for last year turned out to be girls so my stock was depleted.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

lovely cardigans!Nice work...


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Darling! Kudos.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So sweet!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Deegle said:


> The same basic pattern was used for the 1st 2 cardigans - Patons C4500. I use it a lot but as you can see, change it a lot too! For the peach 1, I added a pattern given on this forum by annie1452. For the pastel multi-coloured 1 used part of the pattern repeated then 4 garter stitch rows. I was trying to recreate a pattern that I saw and liked the look of (James Brett JB009). I think I came close to it. The pink cardigan is Jarol 433 but I only patterned for 20 rows instead of all over. I'm trying to build up my stock of baby girl items - most of the babies that I knitted for last year turned out to be girls so my stock was depleted.


These are all beautiful.

Your work is inspiring. I want to go begin a new baby cardigan right now but.....


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Lovely work!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Lovely. I especially like the second one.


----------



## EcoFriendlyOffGridder (Jan 10, 2017)

Just beautiful!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

They are all beautiful. Is the Paton's pattern free or a paid pattern?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are so pretty, especially like the second one


----------



## vcease (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

All three are lovely! Love the different looks from the same basic pattern.

Have you thought about using small cables?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely. I particularly like the second one. When I try to build a little stock for gifts I always manage to have the balance of the sexes wrong lol.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty work.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> All three are lovely! Love the different looks from the same basic pattern.
> 
> Have you thought about using small cables?


I have a couple of patterns with cables and I do this occasionally too/


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cardis :sm02:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are all gorgeous! Beautiful work and wonderful colors.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are all so sweet. I love them all. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous little sweaters ! Your work is lovely ! ????????


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Each one is cuter than the last. Lovely.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely work. :sm24:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love all three. Your work is beautiful. Good job.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I really love the multicolored one.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of these are so sweet.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

They're all beautiful. You do beautiful work. My fave is the peach one.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

All three are lovely! They will make great gifts for lucky little girls!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

All are gorgeous


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very pretty plus I like the way you choose your buttons.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

They are all beautiful. Well done you. ????


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

They are all beautiful. Well done you. ????


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful cardigans!


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

I love them! Beautiful knitting. :sm01:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable sweaters! So funny....we've had a run of boys!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

All of them are lovely. Lucky little girl.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Very sweet!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Your work and color choices are perfect! Beautiful sweaters indeed.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Those are beautiful


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> The same basic pattern was used for the 1st 2 cardigans - Patons C4500. I use it a lot but as you can see, change it a lot too! For the peach 1, I added a pattern given on this forum by annie1452. For the pastel multi-coloured 1 used part of the pattern repeated then 4 garter stitch rows. I was trying to recreate a pattern that I saw and liked the look of (James Brett JB009). I think I came close to it. The pink cardigan is Jarol 433 but I only patterned for 20 rows instead of all over. I'm trying to build up my stock of baby girl items - most of the babies that I knitted for last year turned out to be girls so my stock was depleted.


Oooh they are so sweet!!!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

the sweaters are adorable! You do beautiful work and I like the variations. Would like to try sweaters for my great-grandchildren but afraid they would out grow them before I finished.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Your work is always lovely. Makes me want to knit baby sweaters again but I have to finish the blankets first! :sm06:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful creative work. Your colors and patterns are well chosen.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

When will I ever learn to knit so beautifully? I work hard at it, but seem to frog a lot, even on baby sweaters. Thanks for showing us your lovely work.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

All are sooooo pretty


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful knitting and love the patterns


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very sweet work!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great sweaters.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful little sweaters.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Sweet little knits.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

awesome job!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the middle cardi, the way the pastels run into each other. Beautiful 'harmony'.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Very nice-


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

soneka said:


> Love the middle cardi, the way the pastels run into each other. Beautiful 'harmony'.


I can't claim credit for that - it's just the way the yarn came off the ball.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I love it! Fantastic!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

These are so sweet and I love the colors. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely cardigans!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

They are just beautiful and like some others, I especially like the second one.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Just adorable, beautiful work.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sooo pretty! I absolutely love the middle one!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Those 3 are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

I love them all, but the second is my favorite. I always have problems doing a lace pattern and then decreasing for the shoulders, so this is a good solution for that!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Love the sweaters and I am going to check out the pattern. I think all knitters should have a pattern like that because it allows for changes in design and stitch that personalizes the finished project.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

All 3 are so adorable.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

All three are adorable and so dainty for a little girl!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. The second is my favorite also


----------



## DarleneM (Nov 30, 2016)

They are all very beautiful!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful sweaters. The patterns and colors are great.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely cardigans! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely...I particularly love the first one.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What great variations! Those are all lovely.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Can you share the pattern for the 2nd one? The stitch pattern?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. Good idea to keep your stock built up.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely cardigans.


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice indeed


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

messymissy said:


> Lovely. I especially like the second one.


Ditto!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Those are adorable


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your sweaters is adorable


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Beautiful sweaters! How do you attach a picture?


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gorgeous as usual deegle.pleased you still doing the pattern .i haven't done it lately because knitting for joseph is taking my time up .xx


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!
:sm24:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all adorable!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

oh so sweet !


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

All are very pretty


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

You've done a wonderful job with these cardys. You're so imaginative. If it doesn't show in the pattern, I don't have the imagination to create as others on KP, including yourself do. Well done - I love them!!

Leanna x


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Once again, beautiful knitting Anne, every baby cardi is perfect. If only I was expecting a baby girl.. lol


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Trisha Price said:


> Beautiful sweaters! How do you attach a picture?


Below the text of the post that you are writing you press 'browse' to select your photo then when selected, press 'add attachment' to complete.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Beautiful! Now I am inspired to start knitting again after doing crochet most of the time. Could you please make the pattern available.
Great work ????


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

AniM said:


> Beautiful! Now I am inspired to start knitting again after doing crochet most of the time. Could you please make the pattern available.
> Great work ????


https://archive.org/details/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans

This is the pattern that I use as my base pattern for the first 2 cardigans. I knit the bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts. 
The 1st one uses a pattern stitch given by annie1452.
This is how it goes:-
1st row. Knit
2nd row. Purl
3rd row...k2(yfwd.sl1.k1.psso.k1)1time *k2tog yfwd k1 yfwd sl1 k1 psso k1 rep from * to last 4 sts (k2tog yfwd k1 ) k1
4th row purl
5th row. knit
6th row purl
7th row as 3rd row. 
8th row. Purl
9th row. knit
10th row purl
11th row knit
12th row. Purl
It suited me to start my rows at the star and continue to end. You just have to be careful that you match the pattern on the fronts, but it's not difficult.
I love this version because there are only two rows of pattern in every 12 rows, making it very easy and it looks so much more complicated. You could do it in your sleep
after a while. Thanks again Annie1452.

The 2nd uses the pattern stitch in the original as follows:-
Row 1
Row 2
Row 3
Row 4
Row 9
Row 10
Row 11
Row 12
Repeat once
Then knit 4 rows of garter stitch
Stocking stitch to end

On the sleeves I only did the patterned rows once.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

annie1452 said:


> Gorgeous as usual deegle.pleased you still doing the pattern .i haven't done it lately because knitting for joseph is taking my time up .xx


I never get tired of knitting it, You get so much for so little effort, I'm a lazy cow, lol!


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

thank you sharing


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for providing the pattern. I am anxious to try it! But sure it won't as beautiful as yours


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

They are very pretty!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Your knitting is lovely! I too always plan to have a stock of knits for baby boys & girls..but never have any..I'm too slow a knitter & by the time I finish one, it is gifting time! Or rather I finish one in a hurry to be able to gift on time)
Thank you for the pattern link..have downloaded it


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Deegle said:


> The same basic pattern was used for the 1st 2 cardigans - Patons C4500. I use it a lot but as you can see, change it a lot too! For the peach 1, I added a pattern given on this forum by annie1452. For the pastel multi-coloured 1 used part of the pattern repeated then 4 garter stitch rows. I was trying to recreate a pattern that I saw and liked the look of (James Brett JB009). I think I came close to it. The pink cardigan is Jarol 433 but I only patterned for 20 rows instead of all over. I'm trying to build up my stock of baby girl items - most of the babies that I knitted for last year turned out to be girls so my stock was depleted.


Beautiful swearter :sm24:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Love your little sweaters you made.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

So beautiful!! Lovely knitting !


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely ...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Deegle said:


> The same basic pattern was used for the 1st 2 cardigans - Patons C4500. I use it a lot but as you can see, change it a lot too! For the peach 1, I added a pattern given on this forum by annie1452. For the pastel multi-coloured 1 used part of the pattern repeated then 4 garter stitch rows. I was trying to recreate a pattern that I saw and liked the look of (James Brett JB009). I think I came close to it. The pink cardigan is Jarol 433 but I only patterned for 20 rows instead of all over. I'm trying to build up my stock of baby girl items - most of the babies that I knitted for last year turned out to be girls so my stock was depleted.


Pretty cardigans


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Such sweet little knits.


----------



## craftsbycheri (Jan 24, 2011)

I know this is an older post, but would you mind sharing what yarn you used especially the first and second one. Finding the right yarn is one of the hardest things for me. Thank you so much. Your work is amazing.


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

where can i get this pattern please if available


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

where can i get this pattern please if available


----------



## lozmcneill (Jun 17, 2017)

Where do I find the knitting patterns


----------

